# Please help my bunny!! :(



## peanutpatch (Jan 27, 2010)

There's something seriously wrong with my bunny i think, and i was wondering if anyone could tell me a) whats wrong with him and b) if its mites and c) is it something serious.

i can't bring him to the vet unless i cross the border of where i live... so i really don't want to unless i know something is seriously wrong, because i can't bear to live without him and would be inconsolable.

so his symptoms are:

he usually scratches a lot but hes been scratching a lot more lately, and hes got a black growth on his head which was bleeding a little bit... im not sure if its just a scab or his fur growing back, but his fur is white at the roots as his mother was white... so i don't think its his fur. his claws are very sharp, which could explain the blood.

behavioural changes.... hes been hanging around his litterbox a lot more than he used to (he usually lounges in the living room with us), and hes a little less happy.. although he was racing around the couch yesterday.

he still licks us when we come near him and he'll sometimes jump on the couch and watch a little tv with us... but thats only for an hour or so.

this all started yesterday and i've been so worried! so if you have any recomendations it would be so helpful!

i have posted some pictures here:


----------



## peanutpatch (Jan 27, 2010)

oh just in case you're wondering, the reason why his hair looks a bit wet is because i put some mite medicine on it.... just in case.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

he needs to go to the vets for some antibiotics and pain meds, if this become more sore he will stop eating and his guts will never work again.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I would guess that it isn't mites as there would be flakey skin surrounding it. Is the wound moist?

I think you need to take him to the vet as there is a risk of infection


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

Vets! only to be safe not sorry don't take risks


----------



## peanutpatch (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks for your help!

heres a pic of the little fella.. hope he's ok. hes actually a lot happier when i got home, hes almost back to his old self since i sprayed the mite spray... which is a real relief. he even did a binky!


----------



## peanutpatch (Jan 27, 2010)

AmyCruick said:


> I would guess that it isn't mites as there would be flakey skin surrounding it. Is the wound moist?
> 
> I think you need to take him to the vet as there is a risk of infection


there is some flakiness around it... on second glance at the picture it doesn't really do it justice?... but its dry now... hence the scabby sort of feel when i ran my hand over it.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

I would say that you need to take him to the vets to find out if it is mites or whether it could be an allergy, or perhaps he has hurt himself and scratched and made it worse. I never take chances with my rabbit and if Im not sure I can handle a problem I go straight to the vets to be checked - have been known to drive there in pj's at 2am before now. You know your bun and if he's not himself then something is wrong. If you cant get to a vets soon (although you should) at least ring for a chat with a nurse.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

My Lottie has a scab that was flaky in the surrounding area. I took her to the vets with suspected mites but it turned out to be a scratch/bite and I'm treating it with prescription gel and its healing up nicely now.

I'd take your bun in if you can, if you're treating mites and the problem is down to something else you could make it worse and if it isn't mites they can give you a cream that won't be harmful to him when he grooms himself etc


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Do you have another bun, or is he your only one? The reason I ask is that it looks like a claw mark from another bun. Had a similar thing with one of mine. Don't think they were fighting, probably just done accidentally when playing.

If it's not better tomorrow I would get him to a vet if you can. 

Btw, he's a little cutie! :001_tt1:


----------



## Smiler (Jan 10, 2010)

Definitely off to the vets with him.

I would advise against putting mite spray on an open wound. Plus, I've never heard of mite spray being used on bunnies. Also, bunnies should never be treated with any insecticide that contains Permethrin. I seem to remember reading the back of some Bob Martin Mite Spray for rabbits and it had Permethrin in. They can have really bad reactions to it - many years ago one of mine ended up with a bald patch about 3 inches round cos of using a permethrin based spot on treatment (supposedly for rabbits).

Mites in bunnies are most commonly Cheyletiella, and its usually on the back of their necks as its the bit they can't clean that well. The treatment is 3 injections one week apart and thorough cleaning of the living area with rabbit safe insecticide.

Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## peanutpatch (Jan 27, 2010)

helebelina said:


> Do you have another bun, or is he your only one? The reason I ask is that it looks like a claw mark from another bun. Had a similar thing with one of mine. Don't think they were fighting, probably just done accidentally when playing.
> 
> If it's not better tomorrow I would get him to a vet if you can.
> 
> Btw, he's a little cutie! :001_tt1:


hes actually a lot better now! hes running around and being his old affectionate self. we dont' have another rabbit (although i wish i did!) but he has been scratching himself a lot lately, and when he does hes not very gentle with himself!

but thank you everyone for your help  if he seems to get worse i will definitely take him to a vet!

and yes he is my beautiful baby  hehehe


----------

